# What to plant this time of year



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

My tomatoes are finishing up for the year and I have some open space, what can I plant this time of year? Green beans?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Depending on your tastes....any of the cow pea family, blackeyes, purplehulls, crowders, zippers, cream, etc. Okra loves the heat. Most of the vining plants like Melons and cucumbers thrive if they get water. 

In my experience, the green beans get a little pithy this time of year and not as tasty as earlier.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, pumpkins and you might get lucky with some melons


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Muddskipper said:


> Also, pumpkins and you might get lucky with some melons


 Have you ever actually grown pumpkins in this climate? Post up your pictures.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Its to hot for me. I'm gonna wait till fall. I need a break. Still have some melons & okra plus peas.
I usually plant spring & fall. Plus onions in Dec & spuds in Feb.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Planted some beans as a cover crop a few days ago and as the rest of the garden dries up I will plant them there too.Not going to do much more watering this summer!


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info I might try some peas. My okra is in full swing right now with the heat.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Top Pick*

If you haven't planted already, try Top Pick Pinkeye Purple Hull Peas. I love them, and will never plant any other variety of purple hulls. Last year I planted three times. I had peas until late in the year. You may have to get your feed store to order them for you. You will not regret.


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

Rockin'2 said:


> If you haven't planted already, try Top Pick Pinkeye Purple Hull Peas. I love them, and will never plant any other variety of purple hulls. Last year I planted three times. I had peas until late in the year. You may have to get your feed store to order them for you. You will not regret.


Best peas ever ! I too plant them several times during the year and put up 10 to 12 gallons a year.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

How about squash, peppers and cucumbers? Some are 55 days to harvest and the spag. squash says 100 days and I don't go to the lake during hunting season. Garden season will end the second W/E in Nov. for me.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Man I'm jealous of the pea growers. The wife and I planted a row (30') of purple hulls earlier in the year and only had 1 plant emerge. We planted in early april I think.
So it isn't to hot to plant a summer crop of purple hulls?


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Heat*

I don't think so. I have my second crop almost ready to bloom but, I did notice some plants wilting somewhat due to a lack of rain ( or heat ). I got a brief shower about an hour ago, hope it helps. I do plan to plant another crop when these are done.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

JuiceGoose said:


> Man I'm jealous of the pea growers. The wife and I planted a row (30') of purple hulls earlier in the year and only had 1 plant emerge. We planted in early april I think.
> So it isn't to hot to plant a summer crop of purple hulls?


 Absolutely not. I plant them right on through August...and use them for cover crops, crop canopy, after we have our freezers full.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

It won't cost you much to find out. I plan to plant as many times as I can. Even if the last one doesn't make peas, I have animals that will eat the plants.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

How do yall tend to plant them?


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I plant about one-half to one inch deep spaced spaced about 4 to 6 inches apart in rows about 12 to 18 inches apart.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Ditto Whistech...but I also like to do double rows and closer together to grow a crop canopy for weed elimination and soil building. 

A third way, which is by far the easiest, is to let the previous plants carry some seed and just go in and shred everything. You will get unbelievable mulch, good germination, and another crop in no time.


----------

